# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  هدية  للاخوات المتزوجات

## أمة الله العائدة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

###مايكرهه الزوج فيــــــ انتبهي لاتخربين بيتك ــــك ###


اليوم بأتكلم عن الامور اللي يكرها اي زوج في الدنيا وللاسف الكثير من الاخوات يتجاهلون الامور هذي ولا يشعرون بها
كثير من الاخوات قدموا شكواهم من ازواجهم ((زوجي مايحب يسولف معي, زوجي بس معصب وزعلان, زوجي مايحب يقعد في البيت, زوجي مايقولي احبك ,زوجي مو مثل ازواح صديقاتي,زوجي غامض,.....الخ))والل  ه يا اختي ان الرجل كالطفل اذا اعجبه الشي احبه واهتم به ودلله ولا يستغني عنه واذا كرهه او زعله نفر منه ومن طبعه ملول كالطفل بالضبط اذا لعب بدميته فتره طويله مل ورماها لانه عارف كل شي فيها خلاص تعود مافي جديد
فانتي دميت الطفل هذا لا تزعليه وكوني جميله في عينه وعطره في انفه وحنونة عليه جددي مسيقتك وعباراتك واللباسك ونظراتك وبسماتك ورقصك لاتتركين قاصر عليه فيرميك ويذهب ليبحث عن دميه اخرى


ومن هذا المنطلق احببت ان اذكرك باللي يكرهه الزوج


أكثر ما يكره الرجل: الزوجة النكدية<<

سأل صديقٌ صديقَه:هل زوجَتكَ نكدية؟
فقال له: وهل هناك نوع آخر؟!

إنها سخرية الأزواج الذين اعتادوا على النموذج المتأخر للزوجة العربية، بعد أن رُبِّيت بعيدًا عن توجيهات ديننا الحنيف؛ ولكن وَفْق عادات باطلة، التي ما أن تتزوج حتى تتفرغَ لتفريغ شحنات مشاعرها المكبوتة خلال النموذج المتأخر لتربيتها وفق أساليب خاطئة، سواء من الأب، أم الأم، أم الأخ، ولا تجد أمامها سوى زوجها المسكين؛ ليتلقَّى كلَّ يوم نَصيبَه العادل من هذه الشحنات.

فصفات الزوجة النكدية هي:
حنَّانة:أي: كثيرة الحنين إلى أهلها، وبيت أهلها.
((ماعندها الا طاري اهلها الرجال كرهك وكره اهلك ولا البزر مو كذا زوري اهلك وحني لهم بس تنكدين عيشتك))

أنانة: أي: كثيرة الأنين من أوجاع جسمية.
((تقل عجوز بس اي يارجولي او ظهري يوجعني او راسي مصدع خلاص يابنت الحلا ل طفش منك انا بس باعرف الله يهديك دخلتي الشيخوخه))

منَّانة:أي: كثيرة المنِّ على زوجها.
((انا وانا وقفت معك يوم كنت وكنت انا استحملت اللي محد يستحمله بس من منت الله ولا منة خلقه احتسبي الاجر الله يصلحك كرهتي الرجال في عيشته))

حداقة: أي: تنظر إلى زوجها في حدة وتخيفه.
((ليه تطيرين عيونك فيه بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انا اطلب منك تشوفين شكلك وانت مطيره عيونك))

براقة:أي: تتزين عند الخروج لغير زوجها.
((في البيت ماتهتم واذا جت تطلع سنقت عشره ان لله وان اليه راجعون خلي زينتك له))

شداقة: أي: كثيرة الشتم والإهانة لزوجها، مرتفعة الصوت.
((صوتها ماشالله كانها في مكرفون ين الانوثه ولاتشتم زوجها بصراحه ماتخاف الله ولاتستاهل الاحترام))

نمامة: أي: كثيرة الكلام عن الناس، وتنتقدهم بشدة.
((اول ماتجلس فلانه وفلانه وعلان وزعطان يا اختي خلي عيوب الناس اشتغلي في عيوب نفسك))

بكَّاءة: أي: كثيرة البكاء، خاصة عند المناقشة مع الزوج.
((اذا زعلت بكت واذا فرحت بكت اذا عاتبها بكت او اي شي بكت خلاص دموعها تصير رخيييييصه))

===========================

رسائل سلبية:

وللزوجة النكدية رسائل سلبية، تعددها أ/ فوزية الخليوي - عضو الجمعية العلمية للسنة النبوية - فتقول:
تستخدم الزوجة ((الجاهلة))العديد  َ من الرسائل السلبية؛ محاولةً منها للفْتِ أنظار>> الزوج إلى ما يجيش فى صدرها من ألم وقلق، والتي تتراوح بين (النظرة الغاضبة)، و(الحواجب المقطبة)،و(الجلو  س وحيدة) في غرفتها، ورفض (الطعام)،
>>يعني هذا الاسلوب اللي توصلين فيه لزوجك انك محتاجته او زعلانه او او .. الخ يعني لازم قبل ماتوصلين له اللي في داخلك تنكدين عليه اسألك بالله هذا اسلوب <<

ولا تعلم الزوجه ان بتصرفاتها هذه أنها تتجاهله وتمسُّ كرامتَه، وتجرح رجولته، وتقود الزوج إلى درجة من الاستفزاز، سرعان ما يبدأ بعدها بالغليان، ثم الانفجار، ونظرًا لطبيعة المرأة العاطفية، وإحساسها المرهف؛ فأشدُّ ما يؤلمها من زوجها المواقف المعنوية، من ملاحظة قاسية، أو عتاب عنيف، أو عبارة جارحة.

>>يعني تصرفاتك هذي تزعلين زوجك وتجرحينه وتهينينه وتعصبين فيه فيكون مشحون حتى لو مشاها لك مره وسألك وش فيك وكذا وراضاك لا تاخذينها حلا ترى بيجي اليوم اللي لوتسوين ماتسوين ماراح يهتم بل بالعكس يكون معصب منك ويتجاهلك ولايتأثر باي شي <<

===========================

الـــــــــــــ  ـزبده:

خطة إنقاذ:
? سيطري على المشاعر السلبية نحوه، خاصة في لحظات الغضب، وامسكي لسانك عن استخدام أي لفظ جارح، ولا تستدعي خبراتِ الماضي أو زلاَّته في كل موقف خلاف.

? هيِّئي جوًّا من الطمأنينة والاستقرار والهدوء في البيت؛ تنالين رضاه ورضا الله.

? أكثر ما يُرضي الرجلَ هو أن تشعريه برجولته طول الوقت، عن طريق امتداحه بين الحين والآخر.

? عليكِ أن تكوني متعددة الأدوار في حياة زوجك بحبك وحنانك

? احرصي على أن تكوني متجددة؛ فهذا يجعلك تشعرين بالسعادة لذاتك،لأنه يراكِ امرأة جديدة كل يوم، فلا يمل، ولا يجد فرصة للنكد أو "التكشير".

؟اتركي التعبير الخاطئ ,الذي تريدين به لفت النظر لك فكوني متعلمه في الذوق والاسلوب.

انتهى...
اتمنى من الله السعاده والتوفيق لكي —

----------


## أم محمد عبد الله

مسكين هذا الرجل
الله يوفقنا لإرضاء طفلنا الكبير

----------


## أمة الله العائدة

ههههه امييين

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاك الله خيرا.  في هذا الزمن أصبحت المرأة تراعي نفسية الرجل وتداريه.  وكأنه يمر بمرحلة الحيض والحمل والولادة والرضاعة والتربية والسهر. والرجل المدلل لا يريد المرأة ألا  أن تكون أمة رجل آلي لا تشكي ولا تبكي.  والله المستعان

----------


## أمة الله العائدة

اعانكم الله علي طاعة ازواجكم

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليك وشكر لكِ نقلكِ
لعل الزوجة تدرك أهمية دورها وتحسن إتقانه كما تفعل النساء الأجنبيات عن زوجها سواء في مجال العمل المختلط أو العائلة أو غيرها.
بعض النساء - بكل أسف - صارت تعشق الهم والغم وتَشعر بقلق يتطور إلى رعب إن لم يحدث في البيت مشكلة فتثير المشكلة بنفسها ليطمئن قلبها وتهدأ نفسها, لا تفكر ماذا يقاسي الزوج خارج البيت وما يعاني مع زملاء العمل ولا تعلم أن كلمة منها قد تذيب كل ذلك, وقد تولد لديه الاستعداد لإمدادها بالعاطفة والحنان الذي ترومه لكن من غير طريقه.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

الله يجزي زوجي خير الجزاء على حسن خلقه..أتكلم من واقع قريباتي وصديقاتي..بعضهن زوجها متقاعد..ليس بالضرورة أنه يعاني في الخارج..لكن من الرجال من هو قليل دين ومروءة يضرب زوجته وأبنائه بقسوة وفيه بخل شديد ويتلفظ بأنواع الشتائم ..لكن الله يرزق من ابتلت بمثل هذا الصبر وأن يعوضها في حياتها..

----------


## أم أمة الله

بارك الله فيك أختي الغالية على النصائح ربي يوفقنا نرضي أزواجنا .... يا رب احفظلي زوجي

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

حقيقة / الزواج هذا صندوق مُقفل لا يعرف حقيقته وماهيته إلا من دخله!
 بالنّسبة لي لم أكن لأعرف الزواج على حقيقته إلا حين دخلت مضمار الحياة الزوجية!
كنت أسمعه يقولون مسئولية ومسئولية، لكني ظننت المسئولية أمر يسير يقوى عليه أي أحد!
ما لبثت إلّا أن اكتشفت أن الأمر يحتاج حكمةً وتؤدة ومهارة وحنكة!

وأمر واحد يحسمُ الأمرَ كُلّه .. وأنا أعتبره حقيقة ذروةُ سنامُ هذه الحياة التي اصفيت المرأة لها ، وهو:

" مراعاةُ الله سُبحانه وتعالى في كُلِّ قولٍ وعمل ، واستشعارُ رضاه عندَ كلِّ خطوة "!

فلو أدركتْ الزّوجة أنّ زوجَها هذا الذي أمامها هو طريقُها إلى الجنان ، هو السُّلّم الذي ستعبرُ من خلاله معبرَ الجنة ، هو سبيلُها لنيلِ رضى اللهِ سُبحانَه!!

ما قالت: ليش المرأة مطالبة ، والرجل مش مطالب!؟ 

يا إخوتاه هذا اجتباء، هذا اصطفاء من الله ؛ ليبولكم أيُّكم أحسنُ عمَلا!

فإن كان زواجُك محنة عليك ، فاصنعي منهُ منحة ، وإن كانَ منحةً لك ؛ فلا تصنعي منهُ محنة!

واحتسبي الأجر في أحوالكِ كُلِّها ؛ تنجحي وتفلحي!

ويا لله ما أنداها وأحلاها من لحظات تيك التي يُنادى فيها : أن يا فُلانة أبشري ثمَّ أبشري ؛ هاهي الجنَّةُ أمامك ، يامن احتسبتِ وصبرتِ وتصبّرتِ في زواجك ، فكُنتِ نعمَ الزّوجة الصّالحة التقيّة النقيّة! 

ادخلوها بسلامٍ ءامنين !! 

اللهم ألحقنا بركب هاته النِّساء ... واجعلنا ممّن يُراعونَ الله سُبحانه في أهلينا ووالدينا وفي سائرِ شأنِنا ..

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

وجزاكِ الله خيرا أختاه .

----------


## صفيه

الله يجزاك خير يار ب
ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله في أخواتي وما يقدمن من نصائح في هذا المجلس.

تغريدة الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد:
إشغال عقل ونفس كل من طرفي العلاقة الزوجية عبر الإسراف أو إساءة استعمال مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي يؤدي إلى مفعول معاكس لقوله: {ليسكن إليها}.

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> بارك الله في أخواتي وما يقدمن من نصائح في هذا المجلس.
> 
> تغريدة الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد:
> إشغال عقل ونفس كل من طرفي العلاقة الزوجية عبر الإسراف أو إساءة استعمال مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي يؤدي إلى مفعول معاكس لقوله: {ليسكن إليها}.


 أحسنتِ أحسن الله إليكِ أخيتي ..
والذكي والحكيم من  الأزواج من يجعل من امرأته (سكناً) حقيقياً فيتخذها صديقة مخلصة وفية، وقد  كانت خديجة رضي الله عنها خير صديق وأفضل سكن، وقصتها مع النبي يوم نزل  جبريل أشهر من أن تروى، ووقوفها إلى جانبه حتى ماتت رضي الله عنها أشهر من  أن تذكر.

أوليس من العجب أن يجعل  الله العلاقة بين الزوجين اللذين كانا يوماً غريبين، عن بعضهما أجنبيين،  أوثق وأقرب وأعمق من علاقة الوليد بأمه؟! لكن ما بال سائر الأزواج زاهدين  غير مبالين؟ ولماذا يجعلون الزواج عادة وتقليداً، ولا يجعلونه إلفة وسكناً؟
منقول..

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكِ أم رفيدة المسلمة

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> بارك الله فيكِ أم رفيدة المسلمة


وفيكِ بارك الله أم علي طويلبة علم .

----------


## طويلبة

جزاك الله كل خير  أختي لكن فضلا استخدمي الفصحى  لم أفهم  مع الأسف الشديد  أرجو مرعاة أن الموقع يدخله من كل البلدان وحتى غير الناطقين بالعربية وفقك الله لكل خير

----------

